# Can a shoal of Caribas breed like RBs can?



## BradSchien (Jan 9, 2004)

Are Caribas called Red Bellies like Natterri are? Can Caribas breed like Red Bellies as described in the Breeding Article and many posts in this forum?

Thanks for your assistance to a newbie!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

some people call them red bellys, but they are not really what we call red bellys (just people not calling them by the same common name)

they do however have a differant scientific name and this to me suggests they may have slightly differant requirements for breeding, however they are also such a close species to P nattereri as anybody can see that I suspect although perhaps a little more tricky or specific to water conditions than regular P nattereri the breeding process will be much the same.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

ther not like the rbps at all


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

EHUDI7 said:


> ther not like the rbps at all


 can you please expand this comment further?


----------



## TRD4life (Dec 8, 2003)

I would think that they have the traits of red bellies but they dont really act like reds at all. mine is liek the almost opposite of how my reds act.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

they don't breed as easily as reds.
i think they have been bred in captivity but i'm sure it was in a large tank.

i'm assuming the reason they don't breed all the time like rbps is their high agresion level.

reds are usually pretty chill, but caribe (mine at least) are mean bastards.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

I tried to find anything regarding Cariba breeding and came up empty. Most say it's never been done in captivity, but it's hard to tell. With the aggression level, you would probably need a VERY large breeding area.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

From what I know: caribe have never been bred in captivity. They are not p. natterri, they are pygocentrus caribe... i am sure it is possible, but I have a feeling it would be very hard to mimmick the circumstnes needed to accomplish this!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

> From what I know: caribe have never been bred in captivity. They are not p. natterri, they are pygocentrus caribe... i am sure it is possible, but I have a feeling it would be very hard to mimmick the circumstnes needed to accomplish this!


 Its a fact that they have been been bred in captiviy, just not by alot of people


----------

